# Topbrass Retrievers Selling Florida Kennel



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, she had posted that on another forum. I was trying to figure out a way to make that my winter home


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, she had posted that on another forum. I was trying to figure out a way to make that my winter home


I'll go halvies with you on it !!! You and I can winter down there with the dogs and leave the guys up here !!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Maybe in my next life?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey Barb, I'll take the home and 3.5 acres, you pick up the land and pond !


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

it's tempting, Donna, especially the part about leaving the hubbies home


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lets all go in and make it a GRF vacation spot!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Lets all go in and make it a GRF vacation spot!


Training co-op!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> it's tempting, Donna, especially the part about leaving the hubbies home



Well this HUBBY is taking names and keeping a list!!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Are the Gators free??



> Well this HUBBY is taking names and keeping a list!!!


Is this going to a GRF "Girls Gone Wild thing"??? Sounds like trouble. Think I will stay out Florida in Winter.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Radarsdad said:


> Are the Gators free??
> 
> 
> 
> Is this going to a GRF "Girls Gone Wild thing"??? Sounds like trouble. Think I will stay out Florida in Winter.


Are you suggesting that there will be video?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Are the Gators free??
> 
> 
> 
> Is this going to a GRF "Girls Gone Wild thing"??? Sounds like trouble. Think I will stay out Florida in Winter.


Chicken


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm heading to Florida in about a month with my husband, I just checked out where this property is, looks like it is right on our way. How do I persuade him to take a side trip without alerting him?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OH that's easy!!! Just tell him Jackie is there, and wants to see Tugg 



my4goldens said:


> I'm heading to Florida in about a month with my husband, I just checked out where this property is, looks like it is right on our way. How do I persuade him to take a side trip without alerting him?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can tell you that is a very beautiful part of Florida. And one of my areas that my FWC officers patrol. What a dream home it would be. My favorite style and enough property for the dogs to run and to see wildlife. Sandhill cranes are beautiful.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hollyk said:


> Chicken


Cluck, Cluck,

Divorce is expensive especially when caught on video!!

Seriously, sounds like a great idea. I am sure the grounds are awesome and rare opportunity to get grounds set up to train with an accomplished professional designing it. 

Plus I bet it's not 28 degrees there right now!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

No it's about 75º. It's about an hour north of me.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I think I'll go buy a Lottery ticket...


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Might have to take a trip to Florida,
The full acreage for training would be great, might have to take a serious look at a purchase and lease for training grounds.

Gauge is training in Louisiana at the moment, so I can probably swing the spare day for Florida.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, that is totally out of my single income price range, but still less than most of the houses in our state.
How depressing. 
I'm gonna get a lotto ticket too.


----------

